# electrolux 3 way fridge



## annetony

Hi, just been out for day put my fridge on and when we came to get our lunch out it wasn't cold.  it has been working fin up till now. I have priced a new one up and they are in excess of £350 does anyone think it could be the thermostat and are they replaceable? our van is a Talbot Harmony, just thought I would ask as someone on here is bound to know what to do, Thanks, Anne


----------



## DABurleigh

12V, mains or gas and how long had it been on before you extracted your lunch?

Dave


----------



## annetony

Thanks Dave, just under 2 hours on gas, so it should have started to get cool even the freezer box was warm . Anne


----------



## DABurleigh

Leave it on gas and see if it makes ice cubes overnight from fresh tap water now.

I presume you don't have the vent covers on.

Then take things from there.

Dave


----------



## annetony

THANKS AGAIN, we havent any vent covers, we will try your suggestion and let you know how it goes, hope its okay we cant afford a replacement till next year. Anne


----------



## annetony

Hi Dave
 left it on overnight and all day as well still warm, do you know if we can get a replacement thermostat or is it stuffed altogether, thanks, Anne


----------



## DABurleigh

I'd try the same thing on mains next. 

You'll get that Pimms eventually 

Dave


----------



## gaspode

Anne

Can you feel heat coming from the outside top fridge vent when it's running on gas? If not it's likely that the flame isn't lighting for some reason. You should also be able to feel the heat rising from the top vent when running on mains. Same applies to running on 12v - but don't forget you will have to have the engine running when switched to 12v.


----------



## annetony

Thanks Gaspode
no there is no heat coming from the vent, the flame is lit as I checked, going to do what Dave suggests and try on electric, will have to wait though as Tony uses the van to go to work in daily, ( just hopes he remembers to unplug before he sets off ) :lol:


----------



## sergeant

Dear Annetony, If your fridge is not working on mains or gas it is likely the coolant unit needs changing. Have you had it checked?serviced? It will be a RM212, if needed a new coolant unit is about £150 & about 1.5 hours to fit at worst case scenario. A service takes about 1.5 hours with a new element about £25. See its not all that bad, Steve


----------



## annetony

Hi again,
tried the fridge on electric and it works fine so what could the problem be with the gas not working, the pilot light remains lit when on gas it just doesnt get cold, and as I said before no heat out of the vents either, only had van just over 12 months and it has worked well up till now. Thanks , AnneTony


----------



## DABurleigh

Anne,

OK, getting somewhere now 

When you said the flame was lit, was it a strong blue flame, or maybe a weak yellow one? If the latter, cleaning the burner tube will solve the problem. 

If the former, which model is it? Because then I would suspect the gas side is on a thermostat different to the mains.

Dave


----------



## annetony

Thanks Dave, the flame is pretty flat so will get Tony to try to clean the burner tube, it may be weekend before we get chance to do that with us both working, I will let you know if it works, thanks again,  Anne


----------



## sergeant

Hi, make sure you use an airline to clean the jet & venturi. Do not use a bit of wire or similar & make sure you brush the flue out, Steve


----------



## annetony

I thought Tony would know how to clean the burner tube but he doesnt, we have a compressor so blowing through isnt a prob, where is the tube situated and how do you get to it, sorry for being a bit thick, but weve only had the van for a year & its our first, we need a little help to set us on the right track,  Thanks again, Anne


----------



## sergeant

Hi, As you have a Haemony you will have to take out the fridge to do it. Remove flue from outside, inside the fridge you may have 4 white covers hiding screwws.If so just undo them & pull the fridge forward, you should have a large coil of copper gas pipe on top which allows you to pull the fridge out of the aperture & then turn it 90 degrees anticlockwise which lets you to the gubbins. Bottom right corner remove cover & there you are. Take special note of exactly how & where the thermocouple is located before unfoing it. As they say assembly is the reverse of disassembly, good luck,Steve


----------



## annetony

Thanks for the info, we will have a go on Sunday, will let you know if we are successfull  Anne


----------



## annetony

Hello everyone
we tried but it still doesnt work on the gas so are resigned to buying a new on, thanks for all your replies though you have been really helpful, Anne


----------



## sergeant

Hi, If it is working on mains OK you do NOT need a new fridge. Pay a professional to look at it, save yourself some money. Any caravan/motercaravan dealer should have qualified personnel, Steve


----------



## annetony

Thanks Steve, 
we will take it into the dealers when we get back from hols, (not in camper) it must be cheaper than a new fridge  thanks again, Anne


----------



## annetony

HI,
we took the van to the professional, they said they had mended it, all the jets were blocked (must have missed them) they were just seeing if it would freeze, Tony went to pick it up & they charged us £82, (£70 + VAT) not bad I suppose cheaper than a new fridge which they quoted betwee £500 & £600 fitted. We can buy a new replacement fridge for £367 which the manufacturer says is the right price, and the only modification to be made he advised, would be to cut 3mm off the feet, then it will just slot in, same flue ect.
We decided to turn the fridge on to try it, and guess what? it wouldnt spark to ignite , this was working perfectly when we left it so we promptly rang back to tell them, and the professional that had worked on it said, "I know what that is, just take the fridge out and swop the wires on the top round" Excuse Me!!!! :evil: we have just paid you £82 and you said the fridge was mended, am I a professional? NO!!! if I was I would have mended it myself for free, its going back today for him to correct whatever he has done wrong and just let him try to charge us for that.
OH and by the way how could he have been seeing if it would freeze? the ignition wasnt working!!!!


----------



## annetony

HI,
took van back to the workshop and they sorted the wires out for the ignition on the fridge. We went out in the van today and now the light on the panel isnt lighting up for 12v so it is now not working on 12v what have they done to my fridge, it was working on 12v when I took it in it was only the gas not working, I am tearing my hair out now, how can I trust them now to know what they are doing, there are 2 wires on top of the fridge joined together,that we dont remember seeing when we took it out to try to clear burner tube, they told us that they were not live and were'nt for anything, could they have disconnected a wire and not put it back? does anyone have a picture of the wiring at the top of the fridge then we can have a look if a wire is missing from somewhere, I need a ](*,) drink now and maybe a valium or 2 :bad-words: Anne.


----------



## 107889

So what was the out come Anne ? did you tear your hair out ? :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi Anne, if your still having trouble with the fridge, give Jeff or Phil a call (see below) mention my name or mhf and they will give you some advise on your problem. They will be in today Sat. a.m

Bob

Tel. 01200 44 22 77
Leisuretech Services
Unit 12, Deanfield Court
Link 59 Business Park
Lancashire
Clitheroe
BB7 1Q


----------



## annetony

domino said:


> So what was the out come Anne ? did you tear your hair out ? :lol:


not quite, but Tony couldn't as he aint got any :lol: :lol: , its working on gas now, all the jets etc were cleaned and the fridge turned upside down and shaken up (by the professionals), the recent problem we have had was on mains and 12v, only came to light on a recent trip, it turned out the fridge was wired up wrong, got 230v working,but we don't think its working on 12v, no light on panel at all, :? may take Bobs advice later,

Thanks Bob 

:Anne


----------



## 107889

May just be the indicator not working, out 240 indicator doesn't light, but the fridge works ok on 240. 

Well i got to the bottom of my "not on gas" problem, thought i would leave a link here to it,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-35560.html


----------



## 101405

How do you know the gas is lit, is the vent on outside of van hot. on gas is it not low or high? no thermo.!


----------



## 116063

*£ way Fridge*

I was hoping I could pick Daves brains as I also have the same fridge and am new to the motorhome scene. Does the fridge it'self make noises at all when on 12 volt as I can't tell if it is on at all? I am going to try your 'leave the fridge on while on 12 volt test. How long do these style fridges take to cool down. I hope anyone can give me a clue on these queries. Many Thanks,

Andy


----------



## 107889

15 / 20minutes and you should feel the plate in the ice box getting cold.


----------

